# Sometimes we need a bit of color in our lives



## Bobw235 (Jul 8, 2016)

A new take on an old photo of mine.  Taking my mind off the sad events of the day and turning to the creative.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2016)

Exquisitely lush Bob. I can feel the colour. Thanks, made my day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2016)

That's beautiful Bob!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 9, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice shot, what name brand is your camera? Did you use a tripod or flash? thanks lindap


----------

